# Air conditioned cold smoker.



## johndeere3010 (Feb 19, 2014)

New to the sight but have been making my Czech and deer sausage and other smoked meats for years. Here in Texas it's always a problem of catching a day that is cold enough to cold smoke. With kids in 4H, FFA, and rodeo my weekend are limited sooooo. I want to build a smokehouse that I can cool to appropriate temps. I have acquired a walk in cooler but no A/C with it. It seems to me that it wouldn't be good to run smoke through an A/C unit but I'm not sure. Anyone done this or have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

My first thought is that if it's big enough to walk in then it will take a lot of smoke to fill it. 

What if you hooked up a/c to the cooler then put a smaller smoker inside and vented that out side the cooler. You could keep the cooler cold without pulling smoke through the a/c and cold smoke.

The smaller smoker can be built or bought.  If you build the smoker so its say 2 feet smaller all around then the cooler so there's good airflow.

You could frame the door to the cooler door so there is only one door and the smoker would be sealed from the cooler air flow. Add vents and chimneys that extend to outside air.

I would think the a/c once it gets the whole smoker cold wont have to run much to keep to keep it cold.

Stan


----------



## johndeere3010 (Feb 20, 2014)

Not bad! This would defiantly work. I could put closeable panels that could be opened to precool the box and then close and seal them.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it would be a fun build and the walls could be thin like 1/4" .  A window a/c would work.  How big is the cooler?

Stan


----------



## johndeere3010 (Feb 20, 2014)

Size is about 5x10x7 Ht. I was thinking of using a camper type a/c cuz I happen to have one.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice size.  The camper a/c mounts in the roof?  If so plan a access panel.  Sounds good get it drawn up and take lots of pictures.

Stan


----------



## johndeere3010 (Feb 20, 2014)

yes it mounts on roof and is made to be in the weather.


----------



## txfshrmn (May 31, 2014)

To HANDYMANSTAN ! I am going to build a smoke house, 4' X 8' . Your A.C. suggestion sounds great. I live in Flower Mound, Tx. and

it gets warm here, lol. Gives us smokers a way to keep our cool.


----------



## handymanstan (May 31, 2014)

txfshrmn said:


> To HANDYMANSTAN ! I am going to build a smoke house, 4' X 8' . Your A.C. suggestion sounds great. I live in Flower Mound, Tx. and
> 
> it gets warm here, lol. Gives us smokers a way to keep our cool.


Great...Please show us all pictures of the build as you go.

Stan


----------



## bigcup (Oct 2, 2014)

sounds good,  I just traded for a used home made cold smoker and was wondering the same thing how to keep tje temp down,,,I am in southern Oklahoma,, the smoker is rouphly 2.5 X 3 X 6,,, first thought was dry ice,,,,,but after reading this i do have a small window air,,thinking of mounting it out side the smoker and pipe in the cold air, im looking forward to see how yours turns out


----------



## gen0 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have yet to do any cold smoking but it is in my future so excuse me for not understanding. From off the top of my head, cold smoking is around 80F, give or take. Am I correct? 

  So those of us who live in warmer climates, 60F , would work for cold smoking or am I missing something. I may only get 6 to 7 weeks of temps this low (nights and some days) so being prepared is important.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 6, 2014)

gen0 said:


> I have yet to do any cold smoking but it is in my future so excuse me for not understanding. From off the top of my head, cold smoking is around 80F, give or take. Am I correct?
> 
> 
> 
> So those of us who live in warmer climates, 60F , would work for cold smoking or am I missing something. I may only get 6 to 7 weeks of temps this low (nights and some days) so being prepared is important.


gen0 
In order to make smoke you must also make heat. At 60 DEG. ambient temp. it would not take much to heat an enclosed area, such as a smoker, to go over 80 deg. Therefore the idea here is to figure out a way cool down the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2014)

Wolfman1955 said:


> gen0 said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to do any cold smoking but it is in my future so excuse me for not understanding. From off the top of my head, cold smoking is around 80F, give or take. Am I correct?
> ...




Some cold smoking is done at 70 ish....   depends of the product....   The AMNTS (tube smoker) by Todd Johnson would be perfect...  Amazin' Products, sold on this site...  













AMNTS Tube Smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## gen0 (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks for the help. I have been leaning towards the smoker tube for a couple months.

  Although the Doctor just shakes his head when I mention bacon, there is an irresistible pull to smoke some.  may be I'll bring him some to try.


----------

